# Donnie's 2nd&3rd Dog Park Visit:



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to upload these pictures yesterday, so they're combined into today's.

*Yesterday was uneventful, I forget Donatello's toys in the truck and didn't feel like hiking all the way back. lol! So when I sat down on a bench, he stood around me and just sniffed at the grass... *Woohoo!

*However today was much better! Let me share something somewhat comical with you. Because of Donatello's past I don't think he's been socialized enough with other dogs, so I'm doing my best to correct that smoothly and effortlessly. He's comfortable with my step-mother's dogs, but we're working on strangers. The last couple days he's sniffed noses and wagged tails with the gentleman's dogs in the neighboring pen; and he acted really enthused to play with another woman's hyperactive female. Today there was a German Shepherd pup playing ball in the main dog pen. Donatello went over to the fence with curiosity, every time the big goof ball stuck his nose through the gap Donatello would growl and snap, not snap with the intent to make contact, but I could tell Donatello didn't like his dominating size. lol! So every time they did touch noses I praised Donatello for being a "good boy", which would make his tail wag and he'd momentarily forget to growl. When we left, we decided to take the route through the main pen, and since the German Shepherd was so well mannered I didn't think it'd be that big of a deal... Well, we headed out with Donatello on his leash. The big lug came bounding over, and Donatello just doesn't seem to like _big_ dogs _rushing_ him, but he stood there a few seconds and let him sniff around, but then Donatello snapped! He turned and jumped up and started growling and snapping... I called out, "_NO_!" he stopped which I was able to tell him to "sit" but the German Shepherd had already high-tailed it out of there! lol! He ran back to his owner who stood with the other gent. laughing it off... "_Don't feel bad, ma'am, I haven't met a little dog yet that's friendly with him_!" I didn't feel bad, so much as embarrassed! Donatello kept looking back, but kept on walking... Oh well, you can't correct it in one day...

*Yesterday:*

Look at his grassy face!


















*Today:* (My camera's date is off. : P)

Trying to get him to eat a little something...









He ate a handful.









-MORE-


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

-CONTINUED-










"SIT"









"LAY DOWN"









"GOOD BOY!"









-MORE-


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

-CONTINUED-

He really loves his "army ring".









Can't you tell?









Here's a video of him being cute and hoarding his toys.


-END-


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yay Donnie pics! I love the ones of him running and playing with his little army ring! Very cute. Love the vid too... he's so focused on his toys . And wow he is much taller than I thought!!! He's a big boy! What mix is he?
Nessa


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awww! Looks like he loves it there! And he's having a great time with his toys!
Sounds like you're taking things nice & slowly & acclimating him real well. It's great that you're socializing him a little bit at a time - just one dog at a time to start with.
Love the pics & the video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Yay Donnie pics! I love the ones of him running and playing with his little army ring! Very cute. Love the vid too... he's so focused on his toys . And wow he is much taller than I thought!!! He's a big boy! What mix is he?
> Nessa


: D Yes, he's very focused, he loves his toys!

You're certainly not the first one to comment on how tall he is... and I'm SO Glad you've asked what breed he is, because I can finally tell you!

Yesterday, TWO people came up to me and commented, "_Wow, he looks just like a Manchester Terrier_..." I said, "_Really? I haven't heard of that breed._" Well! Let me tell you, last night, after it nagged me all day I researched Manchester Terriers, and let me tell you! DONATELLO TO A TEE! TO A TEE! The same height, weight, temperament, looks, mannerisms, you name it that's Donatello... And there are Manchester Terrier breeders here in Georgia, (they're selling those pups for like $2,000!) But you have no idea, looking at a Manchester Terrier is like looking at Donatello. The only difference is Donatello has white on his chest and his snout is shorter... He has the same floppy ears and the same _big_ eyes... Amazing! I'm hoping he's still mixed with Chihuahua, though... Either way he's amazing.

Here's what a Manchester Terrier looks like:



























You all may not be able to see it well... But that is Donatello. lol!

Sorry, but I'm so excited... It's still un-official but I highly doubt I need a DNA test to tell me that.


----------



## stanley (Jan 21, 2007)

Definately agree on the breed, my puppy who looks just like Donatello is a Manchester terrier crossed with a jack russell. You commented on my thread how much he looks like my puppy and I couldn't agree more


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

: D Oh goodness, I went and looked... Oh yes...

Well take a good look Stanley, Donatello's the perfect example of what your pup's gonna look like! : P lol!


----------



## stanley (Jan 21, 2007)

If she turns out like Donatello i'll be pleased, he's gorgeous 
Lou, Stan & Betty


----------



## drmom777 (Mar 1, 2009)

Donnie looks like he is really enjoying the park. He looks relaxed and happy.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

deege39 said:


>


Thats freaky i was just about to ask is Donatello a Chi/MT mix!
I dont think the DNA tests are worth it but i pay money on him being that mix,great pics.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I know Mr. Pooch! When I saw those pictures I was like, "_OMG That's Donnie!_" lol!


----------

